# In need of a Flyer



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I sent a pic of Snuggles to a vet friend of mine, as well as Daisy, and as well as Daisy, in Debbies loving arms.

I sent the pic of Sunggles before hand. Yes, it's sad an awful, but it's reality. My vet friend is a sweetheart, and I know it must have half killed him to see Snuggles like that, even being a vet. He is such a good guy. He is not my babies vet, because he is a good friend, and IMO too many people take advantage of his good heart, because they are his "friend", and he barely charges them. Ugh. Enough about that.

I have seen many of you, so artistic. My vet friend, asked if we could get him a flyer so he could post it in his office. He also has alot of contacts.

Whatever the AMA rescue needs, he said put in on the flyer. I would love to see the picture of Snuggles before and after, Daisy before and after, and then Daisy in Debbie's loving arms.

All of this of course would have to be approved, or the blessing to use by the parties involved.

He REALLY wants to help, as we all do. IMO anything and everything can help. So all of you artist, I ask this huge favor of you. I guess a word document would be best. 

If all parties say okay, especially the AMA, Deb, Edie and all, then just PM me and I will give you my e-mail address to get it to the Doc.

Thank you so much. I hope I am not being a pain, but it's all about the fluffs.

Thank you dearly.

Christine


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Will see if we can get some updated pics of Snuggles and Daisy. Snuggles was well enough to go to the orginal foster that pulled him and is with her now. She says he tries to hide his food that he doesnt eat, so the others wont get it. He is kenneled by himself, but still worries. Deb will hopefully get us some new pics also.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Will see if we can get some updated pics of Snuggles and Daisy. Snuggles was well enough to go to the orginal foster that pulled him and is with her now. She says he tries to hide his food that he doesnt eat, so the others wont get it. He is kenneled by himself, but still worries. Deb will hopefully get us some new pics also.


Edie, you are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anything that you wish to Flyer to say, anything that you all may need, Doc wants to post in his office and get it out to his contacts.

So it really doens't have to be pics, buuuuut, pics sure do tell he story.

Bless Snuggles heart. Oh Edie I am sure he will overcome the fear. I know he will with the loving foster. Bless his sweet heart. 

Thanks you so much :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hi Christine,
I had a flyer made up featuring pics of the pregnant girls from Las Vegas that AMA rescued that gave birth to a total of 8 puppies while being fostered by Judy. It is a high resolution flyer, given the quality of the pics, and can't just be emailed simply. This particular flyer was geared toward the senior community and I posted it in a few senior centers, senior active living communities, etc., but I have always planned to redo it for the general community. With Edie's permission, and if you are interested, I can make arrangements to send it to you. I tried posting it on SM before but it wouldn't take such a big file.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> Hi Christine,
> I had a flyer made up featuring pics of the pregnant girls from Las Vegas that AMA rescued that gave birth to a total of 8 puppies while being fostered by Judy. It is a high resolution flyer, given the quality of the pics, and can't just be emailed simply. This particular flyer was geared toward the senior community and I posted it in a few senior centers, senior active living communities, etc., but I have always planned to redo it for the general community. With Edie's permission, and if you are interested, I can make arrangements to send it to you. I tried posting it on SM before but it wouldn't take such a big file.


 
Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much. You are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, VERY interested. Thank you so much :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Christine, I'm not artistic. But, just wanted to touch base and take my hat off to you! What a wonderful idea! :aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033: In this economy, the visibility your vet friend can offer for Snuggles and Daisy's placement is marvelous. 





plenty pets 20 said:


> Will see if we can get some updated pics of Snuggles and Daisy. Snuggles was well enough to go to the orginal foster that pulled him and is with her now. *She says he tries to hide his food that he doesnt eat, so the others wont get it. He is kenneled by himself, but still worries.* Deb will hopefully get us some new pics also.


Bless his little heart. This makes me feel so bad.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

suzimalteselover said:


> Christine, I'm not artistic. But, just wanted to touch base and take my hat off to you! What a wonderful idea! :aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033: In this economy, the visibility your vet friend can offer for Snuggles and Daisy's placement is marvelous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suzi, GOD love him. He has the biggest heart in the world and his love for animals is great. I can't wait to hug him. I could go on and on about him, his heart bleeds for animals and he is the most kindest and caring person. Thank you Dear Suzi, hugs.


----------

